# Anyone still pheasant hunting???



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm looking to go out this weekend to try and put a buddy that just got back into hunting after a 20 year hiatus on some birds.....we went out 3 weeks ago at Delaware state park, and didn't see anything. Stopped and talked to a few hunters who said its been a tough year for pheasants. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Get a good dog. Otherwise look for them along natural barriers. Thick brush up near water/ lakes., woods. They run until they hit a barrier then tend to hold.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

And even if you have a dog or not, hunt the cover to the very end! They will run as far as they can and then check up. It's amazing how many hunters will get about 20-30 yards from the the end of whatever they're hunting and figure it's done. Another tip is to get close to the end of the cover (5-10 yards), and just stand there a while! When you stand still the birds think you've spotted them and they start to get nervous. I can't tell you the number of times I've done that, then taken one more step, only to have a rooster come busting out of the cover!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> And even if you have a dog or not, hunt the cover to the very end! They will run as far as they can and then check up. It's amazing how many hunters will get about 20-30 yards from the the end of whatever they're hunting and figure it's done. Another tip is to get close to the end of the cover (5-10 yards), and just stand there a while! When you stand still the birds think you've spotted them and they start to get nervous. I can't tell you the number of times I've done that, then taken one more step, only to have a rooster come busting out of the cover!


Anyone know if many birds are still around Grand or Berlin? I'd like to get my pup on some scent, maybe put one up.


----------



## Bfan (Jan 20, 2016)

Try holly hills preserve near greenfield. 2 birds set for 44.00. Been there three times with my daughter and have 4 birds set for her labs. Jumped around 12 birds each afternoon killed 4,5, and 7 birds. Way better than walking all day on public area and maybe see 1 bird. Great place and great afternoon with my daughter.


----------

